# Dairy and wheat free diet....anyone else do this?



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i have decided to cut out wheat and dairy in a hope to stop my horrible abdominal pain i get all day every day. i love crisps, bread, etc and have no idea how im going to manage this but am determined to try! anyone else have any good suggestions for food i can eat and things that should definitely be avoided with this kind of diet?Thanks. xox


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

hi vicky,i'm on a gluten free, dairy free diet and while not exactly convenient there are loads of alternatives. There are some pretty tasty pastas made from rice and corn, also I love the oriental rice noodles, they're gorgeous in stir fries. There are also quite a few lines that make allergy free biscuits and cakes and there is a lovely breakfast cereal called misa sunrise. With regard to dairy I don't particularly like the soya milk or cheese, the rice milk is much better. Bread is a bit harder, most of the wheat free stuff can sit like a rock so try aout a few brands. Japanese soba noodles are nice but pretty filling. Quinoa and millet are other grains to try. these restrictions do make shopping more expensive and cooking more time consuming but if it provides relief it's worth it. also, your body may benefit simply from having a rest from these foods, particularly if you've been overdosing on bread or milk. Hope this helps, love mwm


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

hi i to am starting to cut out wheat and i already cut out all dairy and just use soy milk now.as far as wheat free are there wheat free treats like cookies and things?i hope things get better for all of us who get these problems.


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

Well stocked health food stores carry a variety of gluten free (GF) products such as rice breads (which you'll find in the freezer section). Call around first because some HF stores are quite limited in their supply of these products--here in Austin, Whole Foods carries all the products I'll mention. Pamela's brand makes great GF cookies and brownie mixes. There are a variety of GF products for bread machines if you want to make your own. Amy's products makes great GF/non-dairy frozen entrees, such as lasagna. There are rice crackers and rice cakes, too. For eating, out I go asian a lot. Thai, Chinese, Korean, and Vietnamese all have tasty fare with no wheat or dairy--one word of caution though, is that most soy sauces are made from . . . you guessed it . . . wheat. The only type that doesn't is called Tamari soy sauce, and can be found in Asian or health food markets, but you may have to ask the chef at restaurants to hold the soy sauce. A great cookbook to try, complete with substitutes for dairy and other common food intolerances, is The Gluten Free Gourmet--you can get it from Amazon. The author sticks mainly to baked goods since they are the most difficult to deal with on a GF diet. You may also look into some gluten free sites. There are a number of mail order companies that provide alternatives. I have also found that while I can't tolerate wheat flour, I can tolerate wheat sprouts--wheatgrass juice, and sprouted wheat breads such as Ezekial work fine for me. The sprouted wheat breads work much better for sandwiches, as the GF breads tend to fall apart and aren't good for much but toast. I am not a celiac sprue patient, and I have had the complete test during my colonoscopy, but I am wheat intolerant. I can have it on rare occasion, but other than that I stay away from both wheat (flour) products and dairy. Oh, also when buying GF products, do check the ingredients to ensure they don't have dairy if you're trying to stay away from that. For a dairy substitute, I use International Delight in my coffee, and either Silk soymilk, or dried milk free baby formula in my baking. When I'm in IBS mode, I have been on this basic diet for almost seven years--the variety of foods available has improved tremendously. There are even great soy ice creams, and Dreyers fruit sorbets are excellent. Bon Appetite' --Cindy


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i had some ryvita today thinking it would be ok and now have bad stomach pains. what about chocolate which doesnt have wheat in? is that ok in small amounts?


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

hi Vicky,I to tried this No Dairy No Wheat diet, but found that i could replace wheat cos it had no real effect on me, but still don't eat anything with any dairy products in, This can be really hard cos many things contain Milk Protein which you wouldn't even think of! It means reading the back of every packet, which takes ages in the supermarket! i tried Soya products - like margarine, milk and yoghurt - though i did find the yoghurt tasted as though it was lacking in sweetness, and so far the only packet biscuits i found without milk protein are rich tea biscuits - not very exciting i know. Good luck and hope it works for you and your stomach ache eases


----------



## meowmtv (Apr 21, 2003)

my boyfriend is on a wheat free- dairy free citrus free and anything spicy/herby free diet. he also doesn't drink, have caffeine, smoke or eat pork or any animal fat.do you live in the uk?if you do, asda, tesco, sainsbury's and holland and barrett have good ranges in. crisps should be ok to eat as long as they're plain or salt and vinegar potato crisps!! (always read label just incase!!)m


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi there, yep i'm in england! im a vegetarian anyway so definitely no meat for me. ive found quite a bit that's good but i love sweets which are probably not a good idea to eat are they?


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi all,I'm currently on day 29 of an elimination diet as prescribed by my dietician. I'm off alcohol, dairy, wheat / gluten, caffine, corn, soy products, potatoes, eggs, tap water and quite a lot else!What do I eat? Brown rice (lots of it), rice noodles, grilled pork or turkey (I'm off chicken too), fresh or plainly frozen fish, rice milk and plain brown rice cereal. I make my own rice pudding using pudding rice (obviously!); honey or maple syrup (my only allowed sweet things) and rice milk. I have the odd piece of fruit (maybe one piece a day) but too much gives me the dreaded D.I felt absolutely dreadful for the first four days or so and I was craving sweets right up until about day 20 (but that could be to do with doing an elimination diet over Easter!!!). But now I'm so glad I'm on it. I have loads more energy and although my symptoms haven't improved (yet!) I'm glad to be on the diet. I wouldn't go back to eating processed / ready prepared junk food again although this is a hard thing because I'm surrounded by it at work five days a week and at home everyone's eating Easter eggs!My advice would be to go all out for an elimination diet and really give it a try. But I wouldn't do this without the advice of a dietican. Ask your GP to refer you. It took four days before I got to see my dietican and I thought it was gonna take weeks, maybe months!!!As for stockists of things, ASDA is where I shop and they sell two kinds of rice noodles (different sizes), two brands of rice milk, the brown rice cereal I eat, "Pure" brand dairy-free margarine (which I have on rice cakes - also from ASDA). They also sell a little loaf of rice bread for ï¿½3.49 but I can't have that myself cos I'm a yeast free zone too! As well as being off processed food.Anyways, best of luck with your mini-elimination diet, don't forget to keep a food / symptom diary!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi thanks for the post. am back to see my family gp tomorrow befpre going back to my flat nr university in birmingham and am going to ask him about seeing a dietician. i have private medical care so that can cover things like that too cant it?it's a shame my specialist cant see my before i go back! his wife is having a baby any day now (she's probably had it by now!!)


----------

